

What Kurzweil is Forgetting - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/01/what-kurweil-is-forgetting.html

======
lomegor
Agh, not again. As far as Kurzweil theories are semi-crazy and border on
beliefs, he is not forgetting about social learning. What you are forgetting
is that these things could be done much more faster on a machine than on a
human being, especially if we had a better grasp on how they happen.
Especially considering they don't need to also develop a physical body. And
some things that we learn when we are babies could be "built-in". Also, I
don't believe that Kurzweil would say "We wouldn't deliberately build in any
pathologies of any sort."

And to finish this rant, the idea is that this "improved social learning"
would also be applied to humans, not only to AI, because it would be a really
important tool. And that may be the main reason why we would develop something
like that.

------
RyanIyengar
What this post's title is forgetting: a 'Z'

